# B&H Price Drops - Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 31, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/bh-price-drops-lenses/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/bh-price-drops-lenses/"></a></div>
<p><!-- p.p1 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; font: 13.0px Arial} p.p2 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; font: 15.0px Calibri} p.p3 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 24.0px; font: 15.0px Calibri} --><strong>B&H Drops Prices on Select Lenses

</strong>The downward trend of lens pricing may be beginning again. B&H announced small price drops today.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Telephoto Zoom Lens

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680103-USA/Canon_2751B002_EF_70_200mm_f_2_8L_IS.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680103-USA/Canon_2751B002_EF_70_200mm_f_2_8L_IS.html</a> original price Ã‚Â <strong>2499.00 current Ã‚Â $2,449.00</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM Lens

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/647011-USA/Canon_3554B002_EF_100mm_f_2_8L_Macro.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/647011-USA/Canon_3554B002_EF_100mm_f_2_8L_Macro.html</a> original price Ã‚Â <strong>1049.00</strong> <strong>current </strong> <strong>$999.00</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM Autofocus Lens

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423691-USA/Canon_1056B002AA_EF_85mm_f_1_2L_II.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423691-USA/Canon_1056B002AA_EF_85mm_f_1_2L_II.html</a> original price Ã‚Â <strong>2149.00</strong> <strong>current $2,099.00</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon Telephoto EF 135mm f/2.0L USM Autofocus Lens

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/112539-USA/Canon_2520A004_Telephoto_EF_135mm_f_2_0L.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/112539-USA/Canon_2520A004_Telephoto_EF_135mm_f_2_0L.html</a> original price <strong>1079.00 current $1,049.00</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM Telephoto Lens

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732106-USA/Canon_4426B002_EF_70_300mm_f_4_5_6L_IS.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732106-USA/Canon_4426B002_EF_70_300mm_f_4_5_6L_IS.html</a> original price <strong>$1579.00 current $1,519.00</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon Super Wide Angle EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM Autofocus Lens

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/519474-USA/Canon_2045B002_Super_Wide_Angle_EF.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/519474-USA/Canon_2045B002_Super_Wide_Angle_EF.html </a>original price Ã‚Â <strong>2269.00 </strong> <strong>current</strong> <strong>2,249.00</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM Zoom Lens

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/425812-USA/Canon_1242B002AA_EF_S_17_55mm_f_2_8_IS.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/425812-USA/Canon_1242B002AA_EF_S_17_55mm_f_2_8_IS.html</a> original price <strong>1159.00 current $1,120.00</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM Lens

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457678-USA/Canon_1258B002AA_EF_70_200mm_f_4L_IS.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457678-USA/Canon_1258B002AA_EF_70_200mm_f_4L_IS.html</a> original price <strong>1329.00 current</strong> <strong>$1,281.00</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## UncleFester (May 31, 2011)

*Re: B&H Price Drops - Lenses*

They have 50Ds back in stock. $929.29 new.


----------



## idigi (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: B&H Price Drops - Lenses*

Lowering prices on some lenses while raising on others. Canon 35mm 1.4 went up from $1479 to $1499:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/162614-USA/Canon_2512A002_Wide_Angle_EF_35mm.html


----------



## idigi (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: B&H Price Drops - Lenses*



UncleFester said:


> They have 50Ds back in stock. $929.29 new.


I don't see it. Must have been for a day or less.


----------



## UncleFester (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: B&H Price Drops - Lenses*



idigi said:


> UncleFester said:
> 
> 
> > They have 50Ds back in stock. $929.29 new.
> ...



I saw it at about 11:30 EST and then it was gone shortly after.


----------

